

Apple and Samsung both get South Korea bans - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19364875

======
andyking
I'll likely get downvoted so far I pop up in New Zealand for this - but zzzzz.

These expensive spats between huge companies just aren't interesting, or in
any way relevant, to my life or business. They're just billion-dollar
corporations flexing their muscles and making lawyers a bit richer every day.

Every other day now, it seems like we get a story about some shiny flashing
trinket or other being 'banned' by some judge in $country, or one massive
corporation suing another over three lines of code, or something.

It just feels like irrelevant corporate politicking between super-rich
corporations, and doesn't have any grounding in the real world.

~~~
ximeng
Downvoted for breaking guidelines.

From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"Please don't bait other users by inviting them to downmod you."

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
I read it that he's saying he expects people are going to disagree and down
vote rather than encouraging it - the difference between "I expect this is
doing to go down badly" and "I don't care what you all think".

~~~
bornhuetter
"I know I'm going to get downvoted for this" is not appropriate on HN.

------
josteink
Interesting judgement and certainly not the one I expected, in the sense of
South Korea punishing its own.

If the US lawsuit had the same result, you might see Apple's stance on patent-
trolling reversing quite, quite quickly.

Their only (significant) market these days is iOS-related, and if they got iOS
devices banned left and right as a punishment for playing the patent-trolling
game, they might learn that patent reform would be beneficial to them as well.

Not that I see _that_ happening, but then again I never saw this coming
either. You never know. A man is allowed to dream. Etc.

------
calciphus
Odd - I haven't seen anywhere else what the "limited ban" constitutes or
entails.

Are the no-longer-sold Samsung phones "banned" in any meaningful way, or just
until they pay $22k?

~~~
v0cab
Samsung has a wider product range than Apple. If the same number of presently-
sold products of both companies are banned, it will have a bigger effect on
Apple.

This is South Korea, owned by Samsung. Samsung are absolutely not going to be
punished in any meaningful way in South Korea.

------
emehrkay
Is this simply an attempt to affect the outcome of the US trial?

------
BklynJay
Apple, Samsung, THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!

------
rheide
IDIOTS. This only hurts the potential buyers.

------
nnnnni
Apple, Samsung: You have been banned from r/pyongyang.

~~~
klez
Pyongyang is in North Korea. Here we are talking about South Korea. It's not
like United States where California and Minnesota are under the same govt.
These are really two countries, like USA and Canada.

